# Padua (Italy). Pics from my city



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

I want to introduce you my city, Padua.

*PADOVA*






























































*Padua* (Italian: *Padova*) is a city in the Veneto region, northern Italy. It is the capital of Padova province and the economic and communications hub of the province. Padua's population is 211,985 (2004). The city is sometimes included, with Venice, in the Padua-Venice Metropolitan Area; population 1,600,000.










Padua stands on the Bacchiglione River, and Brenta river (which once passed inside the city) still touches northern districts, 37 km west of Venice and 29 km southeast of Vicenza. Its agricultural setting is the Pianura Veneta, the "Venetian plain," To the city's south west lies the Euganaean Hills, praised by Lucan and Martial, Petrarch, Ugo Foscolo, and Shelley.
The city is picturesque, with a dense network of arcaded streets opening into large communal piazze, and many bridges crossing the various branches of the Bacchiglione, which once surrounded the ancient walls like a moat.

*THE RIVER*


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*ARCADED STREETS*


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Padua is the setting for most of the action in Shakespeare's *The Taming of the Shrew*:

_“For the great desire I had to see
fair Padua, nursery of arts, I am arrived…
and am to Padua come, as he that leaves
a shallow plash to plunge in the deep, and
with satiety seeks to quench his thirst.”_


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Padua claims to be the oldest city in northern Italy. According to a tradition dated at least to Virgil's Aeneid, and rediscovered by the medieval commune to glorify itself, it was founded in 1183 BC by the Trojan prince Antenor, who was supposed to have led the people of Eneti or Veneti from the Balcanic region to Italy. The city exhumed a large stone sarcophagus in the year 1274 and declared these to represent Antenor's relics:










*Patavium*, as Padua was known by the Romans, was inhabited by (Adriatic) Veneti. They were reputed for their excellent breed of horses and the wool of their sheep. Its men fought for the Romans at Cannae. The city was a Roman municipium since 45 BC (os 43. It became so powerful that it was reportedly able to raise two hundred thousand fighting men. Abano, which is nearby, is the birthplace of the reputed historian Livy. Padua was also the birthplace of Valerius Flaccus, Asconius Pedianus and Thrasea Paetus.
The area is said to have been Christianized by Saint Prosdocimus. He is venerated as the first bishop of the city.

*The rests of the Roman arena*









Probably better known as the city of St. Anthony, Padua is one of the most important Art Cities in Italy.
I’m going to introduce you the most important monuments of the town, especially those realized between the 13th century and the 15th century, the most extraordinary economic and cultural period, that left an indelible mark on the town: the Medioeval City Walls, the great civil and religious buildings, the University, the wonderful frescoe-cycles realized by Giotto and his followers, and later the works by Andrea Mantegna and Donatello. 

http://www.turismopadova.it/Itinerari/copy3_of_trip/en?set_language=en&cl=en

The itinerary can start from the ancient *Roman Amphitheatre *(the Arena) which surrounds the *Scrovegni Chapel*, which holds, entirely preserved, the most complete cycle of frescoes produced by Giotto (1303-1305), one of the greatest monuments of figurative art of all time. In the nearby *Eremitani Town Museum*, fitted out in the former Augustinian Hermits monastery you can admire precious archeological finds dating back to the paleovenetian, roman, etruscan and paleochristian periods, rare coins collections, and famous works of art produced between the 14th and the 19th century. Amongst them: the Crucifix by Giotto and the Armed Angels painted by Guariento. The adjacent *Eremitani Church*, built at the turn of 13th century, has a wonderful wooden ceiling, due to Fra' Giovanni, and many monumental tombs.Badly damaged by bombing in 1944, it keeps in the Presbytery some frescoes by Guariento (1368 1370) and some juvenile masterpieces by Andrea Mantegna (1448-1457) in the Ovetari Chapel. 

*Scrovegni Chapel*









*Eremitani Church and the rest of the Roman arena.*









*Eremitani Church*


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Not far away, separating *Piazza delle Erbe *from *Piazza della Frutta*, stands* Palazzo della Ragione*, commonly called _Il Salone_, a building of 1218, rebuilt in 1306 by Fra' Giovanni degli Eremitani. A busy market occupies daily the ground floor and the adjoining Piazze. The upper floor is one vast hall (81 mt long, 27 mt wide and 27 mt large). On the walls is an interesting cycle of frescoes of religious and astrological subjects (1425-1440). 

*Palazzo della Ragione*









































































*Piazza delle Erbe*





































*Piazza della Frutta*


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

.........


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

The nearby *Piazza dei Signori *is attractively enclosed by buildings. On the W side, *Palazzo del Capitanio *(1599-1605) incorporates the *Torre dell'Orologio* with its astronomical clock dating from 1344. The arch is by G.M. Falconetto. Beyond the Arco dell'Orologio is *Piazza Capitaniato *with the building of the arts faculty, the Liviano. It incorporates the Sala dei Giganti with frescoes dating from the 16th century.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

The city centre includes also the *Cathedral*. Michelangelo took part in the design of the present building which was erected between the 16th and the 18th century Inside there are many important paintings, beautiful statues by the tuscan artist Giuliano Vangi. The nearby *Baptistery *(12th century, retouched in 1260), named after St. John the Baptist, holds the finest and most complete cycle of frescoes by the florentine painter Giusto de' Menabuoi (1376-1378), a masterpiece of the late 14th century, recently restored to its original splendour. The cycle begins with the wonderful Paradise and continues with the stories of St. John the Baptist, the Stories of Mary, the Passion, Death and Resurrection of Christ.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

In the pedestrian area you can find *Bo Palace*, the ancient university seat. This large group of buildings, erected between 1542 and 1601, with modern addictions from 1920-1940, is the main seat of the University founded in 1222. 
Particularly interesting are the *Old Courtyard *(mid16th century), by Andrea Moroni; the Room of the Forty with Galilei's chair, (he taught in Padua from 1592 to 1610), the Aula Magna, rich with coats of arms and decorations: the famous Anatomy Theatre by G. Fabrici d'Acquapendente, the oldest in the world (1594). 



































Opposite the University is the *Caffe Pedrocchi*, a complex building in neo-classic style with a flourish ornate Gothic, designed by the architect G. Jappelli in 1831. Its upper floor has rooms decorated in various styles. Famous meeting place for scholars, it was the scene of student uprising in 1848.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

A short walk leads to *St.Anthony Basilica*. Started immediately after the death of the Santo (1231) and completed at the beginning of the following century, it is an imposing construction in Romanesque Gothic style, with eight domes and spires of eastern inspiration. It holds the body of St. Anthony and is the object of pilgrimages from all over the world. Among the numberless works of art it keeps, one must point out the frescoes by Altichiero and Giusto de' Menabuoi (end of the 14th century). The Crucifix, the statues and the bronze reliefs of the High Altar, superlative works by Donatello (1444-1448); the Altar of the Saint and the Treasure Chapel. 














































Near the Basilica rise *St.George Oratory*, holding a great cycle of frescoes by Altichiero (1379-1384), the School of the Saint, that keeps three famous frescoes by Titian (1511), the Antoniani Museums, which keep a rare collection of sacred objects. In the square stands the *bronze equestrian monument to the Gattamelata*, Donatello's masterpiece, completed in 1453.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

.....


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

.......


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Not far from the Basilica is the *Botanical Garden*, which was founded in 1545 with the name of "Simples Garden" (medicinal plants) by the Faculty of Medicine, was laid out by the architect A. Moroni. It displays an extremely important collection of rare plants.It houses the old library and botany collections of the University. 















































*Prato della Valle*, once a Roman theatre, has become the traditional site for fairs and amusements. The square is surrounded by historical monuments and palaces such as the* Basilica of St. Justina *and the *Palazzo Angeli *which houses the Museum of the magic lantern (pre-cinema).


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Santa Sofia* is most likely Padua's most ancient church. The crypt was begun in the late 10th century by Venetian craftsmen. It has a basilica plan with Romanesque-Gothic interior and Byzantine elements. The apse was built in the 12th century. The edifice appears to be tilting slightly due to the soft terrain.














































The city centre is surrounded by the *11km-long city walls*, built during the early sixteenth century, by architects that included Michele Sanmicheli. There are only a few ruins left, together with two gates, of the smaller and inner thirteenth-century walls. There is also a castle, the Castello. Its main tower was transformed between 1767 and 1777 into an astronomical observatory known as *Specola*. However the other buildings were used as prisons during the nineteenth and twentieth centuries. They are now being restored. 

*Venetian walls*































































*Specola (Observatory)*




























_(to be continued)_


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Bella città!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Grazie!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Piazza Garibaldi*





































*Porte Contarine*


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

...........


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Old and new*


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

That's the first I see pictures of Padua! I liked it very much! A charming city like many others in Italy! Thanks for sharing! kay:


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Simply incredible!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

^^

And so... let's go on...

*At night, around 1 a.m.*


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Nicux (Jul 30, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting the pictures of your, actually our, city! 

Should you take other pics, don't forget to collect them here!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

^^

I will do it


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Old photography mode...


----------



## stephane (Feb 14, 2004)

Bellissima città. Mi fa un po pensare a Bologna dove ho studiato.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Grazie Stephane. Conosci Padova?


----------



## stephane (Feb 14, 2004)

No, nella regione conosco Bologna, Ravenna, Mantova e Venezia.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

A sunny saturday


----------



## Rhoy (Aug 23, 2005)

Splendid! Thanks.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Grazie Rhoy!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*OTHER ARCADED STREETS*

*Near St. Anthony's Basilica: Via Rudena*



















*Renaissance buildings in Via del Santo:*

















*Porticos at Ponte Corvo:*
















*
Borgo Altinate:*


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Via Dante seen from the arch of Porta Molino *










*Via Beato Pellegrino:*










*Here we find the 15th century Casa Miglioranza*



































*Quartiere Borgese* is a district of the historical centre laying near _Via Savonarola_ and_ Ponte San Leonardo_, characterized by little arcaded houses, almost a small suburb, in the middle of which you can find three ancient Jewish cemeteries.
The atmosphere is calm far from the heat of the town centre; there are clattered and arcaded lanes almost without shops. 

*Via Bartolomeo Cristofori: *



































































*Between Via Bartolomeo Cristofori and Via Campagnola:*

















*Via Campagnola*


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*CHRISTMAS IN PADUA*

Some pictures taken around midnight.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice shots :cheers:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Padua, your city. Coimbra, my city = twin cities
Padua seems beautiful


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

@ christos: thank you 

@ Gustavo: Yes, Padua and Coimbra are twin cities since 1998... and Padua IS a very beautiful city :cheers:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Awesome pics. :applause:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

love the snow-set...stunning :applause:


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

thank you guys :cheers:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Amazing details of a gorgeous city!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Vittorio..

Now some pictures I have collected showing one of the peculiarities of Padua

*PADUA CITY OF FRESCOES*

Padua keeps a lot of frescoed walls, where light and colour give life to extraordinary illustrated stories. It was Giotto in the first years of the 14th century to give impulse to fresco decoration, narrative painting and monumental cycles. 
So Padua became one of the most important Italian art cities where you can find medieval frescoes.
The following pictures show the quality of the painting existing in town.
I'm restricting the selection to the 14th century, which is the most important from the artistic point of view.

*GIOTTO - Scrovegni Chapel*























































































*GUARIENTO - Eremitani Church*



















*GUARIENTO - Principates (Civic Museums)*; once these paintings adorned the chapel of the Carrara princes:



















*GUARIENTO - Coronation of the Virgin, Palazzo della Ragione*










*GUARIENTO - Frescoes of the chapel of the Carrara princes*, now hall of the Galilean Academy of Sciences, Letters and Arts:










*GIUSTO DE' MENABUOI - Cathedral Baptistery*:




























*GIUSTO DE' MENABUOI - St. Anthony's Basilica*, Blessed Luca Belludi's Chapel; the third one is in the Magnolia Cloister:




























*ALTICHIERO DA ZEVIO and JACOPO D'AVANZO - St. Anthony's Basilica, St. James' Chapel *:





































*ALTICHIERO DA ZEVIO and JACOPO D'AVANZO - St. George's Oratory (Piazza del Santo)*:














































*JACOPO DA VERONA - St. Michael's Oratory*:


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

A small break with a few of my favourite streetlife scenes...:lol:











































































And now a small bite of a stunning place that' I'd like to leave to the thread opener (a real artist btw)


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

^^
Thank you Walk the World, I'm planning to take some pics inside the _Palazzo della Ragione_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updated photos @WalkTheWorld  thanks!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*ARCADES*

*Via San Francesco*

One of the most beautiful old streets in Padua


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Renaissance in Padova: Via Vescovado and Via dei Tadi

*VIA VESCOVADO*





























































































































*VIA DEI TADI*


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Via Umberto I:*


























*Via dei Rogati:*


























*Borgo della Paglia:*










*Prato della Valle:*



















*Via del Santo:*

















*Via Rudena* and *Via Ospedale Civile*:

















*Via Gabelli* and *Via Euganea*:

















*Riviera San Benedetto*:


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for the Giotto pics. I saw these back in the 1970's.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Dante* and *Giotto* under the arcades of *Loggia Amulea* (Prato della Valle)


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*MODERN PADUA*

*Courthouse*










*Fiera di Padova*, the fair 










*Centro Tommaseo*: shops, offices, restaurants, hotel.





































*Via Venezia*





































The so called *Cittadella*





































*EAST PADUA*


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

The new cultural centre in the core of the old city:* Centro Culturale Altinate*.


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

As I've already said like 100 times: Italian cities are beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Piazza Insurrezione, built in the 30's.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice pictures. Really gives me the Italian feeling. Can't wait until my holidays because I'm going to Italy again. I'm going to Tuscany this time, near to Livorno


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

thank you


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

The old town on the water...


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

.....


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Some pics taken yesterday night.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Great shots, amazing city! kay:


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you Tonyssa!


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Excellent thread! Grt work.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Some street scenes.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

The railway station area:


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Close to the historical centre:





































Some outskirts views:


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

^^
Jusss magic!

Gotta go and see this district, looks quite proising. How do I get there from the TI station?


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

You can go there by tram, the district is not so far from the south terminus:



















but... there is nothing to do there!


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, I love to see modern infills near the old city core. It's where history meets modernity, density gives way to some privacy. A well balanced urban...huh..thingie.

I'll try it.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Walk The World... do you like the town hall?


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

^^
Metaphysical beauty. The right setting for a DeChirico painting.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

You are right...


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

My favourite place in town: *Prato della Valle*, in a quiet summer Sunday morning.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

^^
Gee...

Here's a small contribution...


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

^^
Nice view of Padua's landmark: the *Basilica of St. Anthony* or, simply called, *Basilica del Santo*.
This church was built between the 13th and the 14th century; we don't know the architect's name, but we can admire today a gorgeous mix of many styles: Romanesque, Gothic, Byzantine, Moorish, an influence of Périgord (France). Here you can feel the proximity of Padua to Venice.


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like a very charming city.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

^^

Padua knows how to be very charming at night:

*Piazza Capitaniato*










Now we go into a beautiful, hidden little square close to the Teatro Verdi: *Piazzetta San Nicolò*:





































*Teatro Verdi*:


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Piazza dei Signori*





































*Piazza del Duomo*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!! very very nice. Regards.*


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

thank you for visiting


----------



## Fina (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello Gioven

I'd like to thank you for your amazing pictures!!!! 
They will definitely help me illustrate my thesis, which is about the frescoes in the Padua Baptistery (hence my nickname  ) That is, if you're OK with me using them? 

Do you by any chance have some more pictures of the triumphal arch? I can't find pictures of the sides anywhere, and didn't dare take them myself when I visited Padua last year....

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Fina said:


> Hello Gioven
> 
> I'd like to thank you for your amazing pictures!!!!
> They will definitely help me illustrate my thesis, which is about the frescoes in the Padua Baptistery (hence my nickname  ) That is, if you're OK with me using them?
> ...


Thank you Fina! No problem for using my pics... For what is concerned with Arco Valaresso (the arch), I haven't got any pictures of the sides. Sorry!


----------



## Fina (Jul 24, 2009)

What I really meant was the sides of the arch on the wall of the Baptistery. Over the donor portrait of Fina Buzzacarini. 
The guard of the Baptistery wouldn't allow me to take pictures inside, so I only have pictures from books, and they don't show the sides of the arch. But I am really curious which saints are depicted there. 
Any pictures you have of the Baptistery would be enormously welcome!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Fina said:


> What I really meant was the sides of the arch on the wall of the Baptistery. Over the donor portrait of Fina Buzzacarini.
> The guard of the Baptistery wouldn't allow me to take pictures inside, so I only have pictures from books, and they don't show the sides of the arch. But I am really curious which saints are depicted there.
> Any pictures you have of the Baptistery would be enormously welcome!


Take a look here in this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22112764&postcount=8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36001156&postcount=84

I have found other pics:


----------



## natarajan1986 (Sep 10, 2008)

lights are artistic and making place more gorgeous


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos, Padua at night are really nice


----------



## Fina (Jul 24, 2009)

Gioven said:


> I have found other pics:
> ]


Thanks! :cheer:


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Walking along the *Canale di Santa Chiara*:* Riviera Ruzzante *and *Riviera Businello*, in the old core of the city:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey I remember "doing" this area. Really nice. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

WalkTheWorld said:


> Hey I remember "doing" this area. Really nice. *Keep up the good work!*!


 I'm trying to do it!


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

This has to be one of the best threads on SSC. I've just looked at all the photos again. Beautiful city and a shame I only had a couple of hours there in 1977 on an afternoon trip from Venice.


----------



## pao84 (Aug 30, 2009)

Incredibile come solo guardando le tue foto mi rendo conto di quanto è bella la nostra città!!Mai gli avevo dato così importanza


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Here are some pictures taken today. 

*Walking along the river flowing under the ancient city walls.*


















































































*Inside the city:*


----------



## pro77 (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice photos, very good work!

Gioven do you have some pics of the urban suburbs?


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*April 2011*


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the pics. I always enjoy looking at photos of Padua.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

New pictures. Last sunday early in the morning, in the heart of the city:


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photo update.
I love old architecture
and thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics.....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow very nice pics and amazing city


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

would love to see more updates....thanks.


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

There's so much beautiful cities in Italy, I would like to visit all of them !
One day, maybe...


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

nice city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Padua


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow, so beautiful


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Great pcs!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Sunday, February 12 2012 *- *Snow* _(part 1)_


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Sunday, February 12 2012 *- *Snow* _(part 2)_


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Sunday, February 12 2012 *- *Snow* _(part 3)_


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Sunday, February 12 2012 *- *Snow* _(part 4)_


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Sunday, February 12 2012 *- *Snow* _(part 5)_


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

edit

double post


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

lovely pics from a lovely town


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you Fab!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful winter photos of Padua....:cheers:


----------



## cka (Apr 1, 2010)

Great Photos  I lived in Padova for 4 months back in 2010 and these bring back good memories.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

really nice pics of padova


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Autumn 2013 update:


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Padua


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

Padua's really nice but it struggles to be a massive tourist destination as it will always be behind a *strong* competitor like Venice. I think it should promote itself among people visiting Venice and try to attract them for a day trip there, as it's just 30-35 km from Venezia.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Bacchiglione River in the outskirts:


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Bacchiglione River in the heart of the city:


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful, timeless images.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Springtime*

Via Umberto I









Riviera Ruzzante









Piazza delle Erbe









Botanical Garden (Orto Botanico)









Prato della Valle









Riviera Ruzzante









Riviera San Benedetto


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Via Soncin









Via Monte di Pietà









Prato della Valle









Piazza del Duomo









Via Umberto I









Riviera San Benedetto


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for these recent updates; are very nice :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Once again, beautiful.


----------

